#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  How viable is study in UK? Risk in studying in UK explained...

## Sakshi Dutta

Kailash Deoli, 23, an MBA student at TASMAC business school was shocked  when instead of receiving the examination results of his second semester  MBA programme, he received an email saying that the school had shut  down, and that students would no longer be required to attend school the  next day.                                         





                  I thought it was a prank at first, then confirmed if  others in the school had also received the email. We were all in a state  of shock and didnt know what to expect next, says Deoli, one of the  550-odd students who were left stranded following the shutting down of  Training and Advanced Studies in Management and Communications  (TASMAC)s London campus by the UK Border Agency (UKBA). 

Citing  the UKs efforts to tighten norms with respect to tier-4 student visas  as the primary reason for the closure, Sameer Dua, director of TASMAC,  said, The visa restrictions announced earlier this year have badly  impacted TASMAC and many private institutes in the UK. Since then there  has been a significant fall in the number of Indian students applying to  the UK for higher education. 

Two main changes that have caused  this impact are  that from April 2012 onwards, a graduate student  studying at a private university in Britain not recognised by the UK  Border Agency will no longer be able to avail the post-study work visa;  two, that students studying in private institutes will not be allowed to  work part-time either. 

*Highly trusted list:* The  UKBA announced that April 2012 onwards, all British institutions  wanting to sponsor foreign students would have to be classed as a Highly  Trusted Sponsor by it and would need to be inspected by an approved  educational oversight body by the end of 2012 as a way to ensure that  overseas students are not made offers to cheat their way to UK degrees  and work visas. This means that students who are looking to study in the  UK for the 2012 academic year must look up those institutes that are a  part of the UKBA list as it ensures that only those education providers  with a proven track record in immigration compliance are licensed to  sponsor international students. This is the only way they would get the  student visa and moreover, the credentials of such universities will be  verified by the UKBA and students will be ensured of quality  education, said Kanika Marwaha, India representative, University of  Warwick. 

*The current job scenario:* I have the  post-study work visa that is valid for two years, but there is no job in  the market, hence Im currently freelancing, says Rikhil Bahadur, 23,  who completed his post-graduate degree in film and television direction  at the University of Westminster in January 2011. Indeed, 2011 has been  the year of the highest unemployment rate in the UK, says counsellor  Pratibha Jain. Many students are now opting to come back to India to  work instead of wasting time looking for a job in the UK. More than 30  students of the 50 students we sent abroad for higher studies last year  have now come back to work in Indian companies, she says. And with the  Tier-4 visa changes, the scene looks much more bleaker, says Gagan  Gomani, head counsellor, Edwise International. Several students are  forced to come back to India now, he says. 
*
Background*: The Pune-based Tasmac Group that  offered BA (Hons) and MBA degrees closed its business school in London  on October 6, 2011, leaving the future of more than 500 students in  jeopardy. Citing the changes to the tier-4 student visas as the reason  for the closure, the institute said it would facilitate the transfer of  students to colleges affiliated to the University of Wales or students  could continue their studies at one of the institutes campuses in India

_We  are stranded. We neither have a degree nor the money to pay the fees to  take admission to another college Kailashi Deoli, former TASMAC student_





  Similar Threads: Studying Nursing in Australia - Where to Study Nursing in Australia Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Scholarship to study in australia  -  Scholarships for Studying in Australia Study in australia with scholarship - Scholarship for studying in australia for inter Study in australia cost | Cost of studying in australia

----------


## vrishtisingh

Thanks very much for such useful information..

----------


## William127

.    Royal Chartered University -3 nobel prize winners 

.    Has researched links with IIT Delhi, IIM, Bangalore. 

.    Ranking amonst Top 100 in world, Top 15 in UK 250+ Indian Students study at Sussex each year 

.    Free help to students from Sussex offices In Mumbai(Thane,Andheri), Kolkata(Camac Street, Jodhpur Park), Chennai (Egmre), Delhi(Nehru Place), Pune (Sasoon Road), Hyderbad (Himayth Nagar) 

.    All Help from counseling , application, Accomodation, scholarship and visas!!!

University   of Sussex

----------


## shadow warrior

Came across this* video* on *YouTube* regarding *Studying in the UK*- informative and short. Have given the *link belo*w:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIDVghTwIBs

----------


## michellepinto

That's really bad. Not only for their career but also the heavy investment they do into going abroad for studies. But what if one does it from a well recognised institute. Is it still risky?

----------

